

Startup invention converts animal fat into fuel - tracksuitceo
http://www.insideautodeals.com/index.php/2007/11/26/eco-friendly-pickup-powered-by-animal-fat/
They guys at Pacific Natural Energy invented the Fat Box that turns animal fat straight into fuel, no need for french fry grease.
Love the green startups.
======
davidw
If you don't pedal too hard, bicycles will go for very long distances on fat
and simple sugars.

------
nickb
I'm not a radical animal supporter but the choice of picture attached to this
article is disturbing.

What's next... Soylent Green is people?!

------
imgabe
Sweet! Now, with some government subsidized liposuction, we can solve
America's obesity epidemic and foreign oil dependency all at once!

------
as
That's going to be unpleasant to fuel up. How many miles per pig now?

~~~
mrtron
I believe the standard metric is miles per american. (or some other witty
comment about Americans, fatness, and big cars)

